
Remote Application Management for Enterprise Ops - spo81rty
http://www.stackify.com/remote-application-management-for-enterprise-ops/
======
onemorepassword
I had a very hard time finding any actual information in between all the
enterprisey marketing drivel about what Stackify does and especially why it's
different from any other monitoring tool.

If you're aiming your marketing strategy at high level enterprise managers
that buy tools based on the brochure and then force others to work with them
then I guess you're fine, but this is real turn off for anybody who's checking
tools they might actually use.

